# Study Material for Civil Engineering FE EIT Exam



## AyanHein

Hello everyone,

I'm planning to take FE/EIT exam in this coming October, and i have been looking for review courses, review books, and study guides that would help me pass the exam in the first attempt. I'm planning to go to summer quarter and study for EIT at the same time. So basically i do have 4 months to study and i think it should be enough.

Right now i'm planning to buy

1. FE review book by Landeburg ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846 ),

2. Register and do practice problems at www.eitexam.com

However, i do need a good *Civil Discipline FE review* course/book for my EIT exam. I've been looking for one for awhile and still yet not found it. Anyone of you have ever taken Civil FE afternoon exam and has studied good review book? please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## wvgirl14

ayanhein said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm planning to take FE/EIT exam in this coming October, and i have been looking for review courses, review books, and study guides that would help me pass the exam in the first attempt. I'm planning to go to summer quarter and study for EIT at the same time. So basically i do have 4 months to study and i think it should be enough.
> 
> Right now i'm planning to buy
> 
> 1. FE review book by Landeburg ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846 ),
> 
> 2. Register and do practice problems at www.eitexam.com
> 
> However, i do need a good *Civil Discipline FE review* course/book for my EIT exam. I've been looking for one for awhile and still yet not found it. Anyone of you have ever taken Civil FE afternoon exam and has studied good review book? please let me know. Thank you.



There is not a whole lot of review material out there for the Civil afternoon. I reviewed with EITexam.com, Lindeburg's Civil Review manual and test, Kaplan Civil review manual, and someone recommend to me and I found it the most helpful I got the PE Practice test from NCEES and did the morning problems and the EIT Practice test from NCEES and that proved to be the biggest help of all. Review surveying and transportation because they are a big part of the exam and they tend to overlap.


----------



## hasan kababi

ayanhein said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm planning to take FE/EIT exam in this coming October, and i have been looking for review courses, review books, and study guides that would help me pass the exam in the first attempt. I'm planning to go to summer quarter and study for EIT at the same time. So basically i do have 4 months to study and i think it should be enough.
> 
> Right now i'm planning to buy
> 
> 1. FE review book by Landeburg ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846 ),
> 
> 2. Register and do practice problems at www.eitexam.com
> 
> However, i do need a good *Civil Discipline FE review* course/book for my EIT exam. I've been looking for one for awhile and still yet not found it. Anyone of you have ever taken Civil FE afternoon exam and has studied good review book? please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> Another source of review is this site
> 
> *www.EITEXPERTS.com*
> 
> They give 2 hours of free webinar on
> 
> " How to pass FE/EIT exam
> 
> All you have to do go to the main page click on the webinar
> 
> then role down, it will allow you to register. They have several options.
> 
> You have nothing to use, registe and see what they got to say, I did
> 
> just go to the site


----------



## AyanHein

wvgirl14 said:


> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I'm planning to take FE/EIT exam in this coming October, and i have been looking for review courses, review books, and study guides that would help me pass the exam in the first attempt. I'm planning to go to summer quarter and study for EIT at the same time. So basically i do have 4 months to study and i think it should be enough.
> 
> Right now i'm planning to buy
> 
> 1. FE review book by Landeburg ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846 ),
> 
> 2. Register and do practice problems at www.eitexam.com
> 
> However, i do need a good *Civil Discipline FE review* course/book for my EIT exam. I've been looking for one for awhile and still yet not found it. Anyone of you have ever taken Civil FE afternoon exam and has studied good review book? please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a whole lot of review material out there for the Civil afternoon. I reviewed with EITexam.com, Lindeburg's Civil Review manual and test, Kaplan Civil review manual, and someone recommend to me and I found it the most helpful I got the PE Practice test from NCEES and did the morning problems and the EIT Practice test from NCEES and that proved to be the biggest help of all. Review surveying and transportation because they are a big part of the exam and they tend to overlap.
Click to expand...

For Lindeburg's Civil Review manual and test, are these the books?

http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Discipline-Spe..._pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/FE-EIT-Sample-Examin...d_bxgy_b_text_c

Your information is a great help to me. Thank you very much.


----------



## AyanHein

Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?


----------



## hasan kababi

ayanhein said:


> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?


Definitly general.

General is from the same subject which comes in the morning but more in depth, so for example if you study for the afternoon exam in depth the morning become peace of cake. You have limited resources (time) you want to put it on something with highest return.

Disciplin in my view is good when you know the subjects in your decipline so good that you do not have to study for them. But if you have to study why do not you pic something which is helpful in the morning as well.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

hasan kababi said:


> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitly general.
> 
> General is from the same subject which comes in the morning but more in depth, so for example if you study for the afternoon exam in depth the morning become peace of cake. You have limited resources (time) you want to put it on something with highest return.
> 
> Disciplin in my view is good when you know the subjects in your decipline so good that you do not have to study for them. But if you have to study why do not you pic something which is helpful in the morning as well.
Click to expand...

Disagree. If I were a civil engineer, why would I want to subject myself to any additional questions in Thermo and electrical than I have to? I'd take the Civil.


----------



## sac_engineer

Mike in Gastonia said:


> hasan kababi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitly general.
> 
> General is from the same subject which comes in the morning but more in depth, so for example if you study for the afternoon exam in depth the morning become peace of cake. You have limited resources (time) you want to put it on something with highest return.
> 
> Disciplin in my view is good when you know the subjects in your decipline so good that you do not have to study for them. But if you have to study why do not you pic something which is helpful in the morning as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree. If I were a civil engineer, why would I want to subject myself to any additional questions in Thermo and electrical than I have to? I'd take the Civil.
Click to expand...

I did civil because I was stronger in those subjects than the general. Also, it helped me prepare for the PE Civil which I took a year after the EIT.


----------



## Paul S

ayanhein said:


> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?


You may be able to best answer that yourself by reviewing what topics will be on each exam at ncees.org. I don't think there is a benefit of taking one over the other, if you pass either one you have passed.


----------



## AyanHein

Paul S said:


> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to best answer that yourself by reviewing what topics will be on each exam at ncees.org. I don't think there is a benefit of taking one over the other, if you pass either one you have passed.
Click to expand...

The problem is that as a junior student, i've only taken courses which cover 55-65% of the Civil afternoon section. But on the other hand, in general section, electricity and thermodynamics are the subjects that i need to study additionally. So i think i'll have a big portion of guess in the exam.


----------



## wvgirl14

ayanhein said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I'm planning to take FE/EIT exam in this coming October, and i have been looking for review courses, review books, and study guides that would help me pass the exam in the first attempt. I'm planning to go to summer quarter and study for EIT at the same time. So basically i do have 4 months to study and i think it should be enough.
> 
> Right now i'm planning to buy
> 
> 1. FE review book by Landeburg ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846 ),
> 
> 2. Register and do practice problems at www.eitexam.com
> 
> However, i do need a good *Civil Discipline FE review* course/book for my EIT exam. I've been looking for one for awhile and still yet not found it. Anyone of you have ever taken Civil FE afternoon exam and has studied good review book? please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a whole lot of review material out there for the Civil afternoon. I reviewed with EITexam.com, Lindeburg's Civil Review manual and test, Kaplan Civil review manual, and someone recommend to me and I found it the most helpful I got the PE Practice test from NCEES and did the morning problems and the EIT Practice test from NCEES and that proved to be the biggest help of all. Review surveying and transportation because they are a big part of the exam and they tend to overlap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For Lindeburg's Civil Review manual and test, are these the books?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Discipline-Spe..._pr_product_top
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FE-EIT-Sample-Examin...d_bxgy_b_text_c
> 
> Your information is a great help to me. Thank you very much.
Click to expand...


Yes I used those to book. And these:

This one is a must

FE Supplied-Reference Handbook

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=FE

http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplan...uct_detail.aspx

FE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions Book

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=FE

PE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions Book

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=PE

For the morning I used

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Barrons-FE-Fundament...1033&amp;sr=8-1

(This one has some errors in it, but the probability section is pretty good)

I agree with Mike. Everyone is different, but I have taken both and felt more comfortable with civil. People tell you General so you want have to study more, but the afternoon General is no cake walk. Look at both get the NCEES practice test and see what you feel you are the most comfortable doing.


----------



## hasan kababi

ayanhein said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to best answer that yourself by reviewing what topics will be on each exam at ncees.org. I don't think there is a benefit of taking one over the other, if you pass either one you have passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that as a junior student, i've only taken courses which cover 55-65% of the Civil afternoon section. But on the other hand, in general section, electricity and thermodynamics are the subjects that i need to study additionally. So i think i'll have a big portion of guess in the exam.
Click to expand...

You have to take Thermodynamic and electricity in the morning also. So if you are really strong in your dicipline it is a good idea to take CE. But if you have to put a lot of time to review the CE material you might as well concentrate on Thermo because that can help you in the morning also.

So I agree with paul S. The only person who can answer this is yourself. Depond on how strong you are in CE courses . You may want to consider taking a review class to help you. But in selecting a review class you have to be very careful and select the one which really help you. If they have sample lecture or offer a free service or class you can first see how they are then decide. usually classes which offer free sample lecture or free service have confidence that they do a good job. By trying a free service you may decide if that is for you or not, and you will not lose anything.


----------



## oluade PE

hasan kababi said:


> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to best answer that yourself by reviewing what topics will be on each exam at ncees.org. I don't think there is a benefit of taking one over the other, if you pass either one you have passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that as a junior student, i've only taken courses which cover 55-65% of the Civil afternoon section. But on the other hand, in general section, electricity and thermodynamics are the subjects that i need to study additionally. So i think i'll have a big portion of guess in the exam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to take Thermodynamic and electricity in the morning also. So if you are really strong in your dicipline it is a good idea to take CE. But if you have to put a lot of time to review the CE material you might as well concentrate on Thermo because that can help you in the morning also.
> 
> So I agree with paul S. The only person who can answer this is yourself. Depond on how strong you are in CE courses . You may want to consider taking a review class to help you. But in selecting a review class you have to be very careful and select the one which really help you. If they have sample lecture or offer a free service or class you can first see how they are then decide. usually classes which offer free sample lecture or free service have confidence that they do a good job. By trying a free service you may decide if that is for you or not, and you will not lose anything.
Click to expand...

For making the decision, you are on a right track. However, you need to determine if you are prepared to

study an obscure area totally different from your discipline such as thermodynamic. if you are planning to take your PE in a short time, then i will advise you to take CE because this willl help you in PE as well.

believe me, ME is more at advantage with general. That is my opinion anyway. Best of luck.


----------



## GTE_Admin

^^^^^ Another bogus post......Another fake ID.......Another advertisement of that same online course.. :multiplespotting:

Edit: I think oluade submitted reply before I did...Actually I was referring the post before his post.


----------



## AyanHein

wvgirl14 said:


> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I'm planning to take FE/EIT exam in this coming October, and i have been looking for review courses, review books, and study guides that would help me pass the exam in the first attempt. I'm planning to go to summer quarter and study for EIT at the same time. So basically i do have 4 months to study and i think it should be enough.
> 
> Right now i'm planning to buy
> 
> 1. FE review book by Landeburg ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846 ),
> 
> 2. Register and do practice problems at www.eitexam.com
> 
> However, i do need a good *Civil Discipline FE review* course/book for my EIT exam. I've been looking for one for awhile and still yet not found it. Anyone of you have ever taken Civil FE afternoon exam and has studied good review book? please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a whole lot of review material out there for the Civil afternoon. I reviewed with EITexam.com, Lindeburg's Civil Review manual and test, Kaplan Civil review manual, and someone recommend to me and I found it the most helpful I got the PE Practice test from NCEES and did the morning problems and the EIT Practice test from NCEES and that proved to be the biggest help of all. Review surveying and transportation because they are a big part of the exam and they tend to overlap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For Lindeburg's Civil Review manual and test, are these the books?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Discipline-Spe..._pr_product_top
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FE-EIT-Sample-Examin...d_bxgy_b_text_c
> 
> Your information is a great help to me. Thank you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I used those to book. And these:
> 
> This one is a must
> 
> FE Supplied-Reference Handbook
> 
> http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=FE
> 
> http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplan...uct_detail.aspx
> 
> FE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions Book
> 
> http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=FE
> 
> PE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions Book
> 
> http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=PE
> 
> For the morning I used
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159126072...;pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Barrons-FE-Fundament...1033&amp;sr=8-1
> 
> (This one has some errors in it, but the probability section is pretty good)
> 
> I agree with Mike. Everyone is different, but I have taken both and felt more comfortable with civil. People tell you General so you want have to study more, but the afternoon General is no cake walk. Look at both get the NCEES practice test and see what you feel you are the most comfortable doing.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your resources. Now i get all the information of what i need to buy to study.


----------



## AyanHein

oluade said:


> hasan kababi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayanhein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question please. As a civil engineer, which afternoon section would be better, Civil Discipline or General?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to best answer that yourself by reviewing what topics will be on each exam at ncees.org. I don't think there is a benefit of taking one over the other, if you pass either one you have passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that as a junior student, i've only taken courses which cover 55-65% of the Civil afternoon section. But on the other hand, in general section, electricity and thermodynamics are the subjects that i need to study additionally. So i think i'll have a big portion of guess in the exam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to take Thermodynamic and electricity in the morning also. So if you are really strong in your dicipline it is a good idea to take CE. But if you have to put a lot of time to review the CE material you might as well concentrate on Thermo because that can help you in the morning also.
> 
> So I agree with paul S. The only person who can answer this is yourself. Depond on how strong you are in CE courses . You may want to consider taking a review class to help you. But in selecting a review class you have to be very careful and select the one which really help you. If they have sample lecture or offer a free service or class you can first see how they are then decide. usually classes which offer free sample lecture or free service have confidence that they do a good job. By trying a free service you may decide if that is for you or not, and you will not lose anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For making the decision, you are on a right track. However, you need to determine if you are prepared to
> 
> study an obscure area totally different from your discipline such as thermodynamic. if you are planning to take your PE in a short time, then i will advise you to take CE because this willl help you in PE as well.
> 
> believe me, ME is more at advantage with general. That is my opinion anyway. Best of luck.
Click to expand...

I agree that CE afternoon will help me preparing for future PE. And yes i'm planning to take PE after EIT, thus i am going to stick with CE afternoon section. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## jan1213

A little boy asked his mother:"Why are you crying?"

　　"Because I am a woman."She told him.

　　"I don't understand"he said.

　　His mum just hugged him and said:"And you never will."

wow power leveling,

　　Later the little boy asked his fatherwow power leveling:"Why does mother seem to cry for no reason?"

　　"All woman cry for no reason."Was all his dad could say.

　　The little boy grow up and became a man, still wondering why women cry.

　　Finally he put in a call to God, when God got on the phone, he asked,"God, why do women cry so easily?"

ffxi gil,

　　God said:"When I made the women,ffxi gil she had to be special. I made her shoulders strong enough to carry the weight of the world; yet, gentle enough to give comfort.

　　I gave her inner strength to endure childbirth, and the rejections many times comes from her children.

cheap aion kinah,

　　I gave her hardness that allows her to keep going when everyone else gives up,cheap aion kinah and take care of her family through sickness and fatigue without complains.

　　"I gave her the sensitivity to love her children under any and all circumstances, even her children has hurt her very badly.

wedding dresses,

　　"I gave wedding dresses her strength to carry her husband through his faults and fashioned her from his rib to protect his heart."

　　"I gave her the wisdom to know that a good husband never hurts his wife, but sometimes tests her strength and resolve to stand beside him unfalteringly."

wedding dresses,

　　"And finally,wedding dresses I gave her a tear to shed. That is her exclusively to use whenever it is needed."

　　"You see the beauty of a women is not the clothes she wears, the figure she carries, or the way she combs her hair."

flyff penya,

　　"The beauty of a women must be seen in her eyes,flyff penya because that is the doorway to her heart, the place where the love resides."


----------

